# AiO in die Front montieren



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ich würde gerne meine Kraken aus optischen Gründen wie auf dem Bild montieren. Vorneweg, ich habe das GamersNexus Video gesehen und weiß das er sagt man solle ihn nicht so montieren. Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstanden habe ist ob die AiO dadurch nur lauter werden kann oder ob sie schneller kaputt geht? Und was ich auch nicht verstehe ist wenn es so falsch ist, wieso haben dann die AiO Hersteller selber Bilder davon wie sie sie so rum einbauen? Zumal es ja auch Videos gibt die behaupten dass das alles Quatsch wäre...


----------



## Slanzi (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte bei dieser Montagerichtung bei meiner AiO nach wenigen Tagen vermehrt Geräusche durch Luft, welche durch die Pumpe ging. Teils mehr, teils weniger.

Inzwischen sitzt der Radiator daher im Deckel (bis dahin hatte ich das Gehäuse zeitweise als Lösung auf der Seite, dann wars am Besten). Grundsätzlich würde ich die Anschlüsse nach unten legen, der Radiator dient auch als Ausgleichsbehälter. Ist fraglich ob das geht, oder die Zuleitung durch die GPU behindert wird.

Es gab mal Tests zum Fluss bzw. der Luftsammlung je nach Montage, müsste aber suchen.
Für die Bilder wird darauf kein Wert gelegt, hier geht es um Marketing und keine "gute" Einbauweise.

Es ist aber nicht zwingend, dass diese Einbauweise problematisch wird, das muss man beobachten:








						AiO-Wasserkühlung optimal einbauen - Radiator richtig platzieren
					

In Front oder Deckel einbauen? So positioniert man einen AiO Radiator richtig und erreicht die besten Temperaturen mit einer Wasserkühlung.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## pseudonymx (20. Dezember 2020)

Die AiO kann so Lauter sein bzw die Pumpe da sie mehr Luftbläschen abbekommt... Gleichzeitig kann es die Lebensdauer der Pumpe Verringern.... Ne Kraken is recht Teuer weshalb ich Solche Tipps da durchaus berücksichtigen Würde.... Hersteller wie Arctic stellen das GamersNexxus Video ja sogar in ihren FAQs bereit.... da ist schon was dran


----------



## Richu006 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde sagen solange die Pumpe allgemein tiefer ist, als der höchsge Punkt im Radiator spricht da nix dagegen. Hab eine von den ersten Intel AIOS welche es gab nun 7 Jahre so in Betrieb. Und hatte noch nie ein Problem.

Staune eigentlich das die überhaupt noch so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. Dezember 2020)

ok gut, hatte mich gewunder da nzxt wie auf dem Bild ja selber "falsch" montiert?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. Dezember 2020)

Hat eventuell jemand seine AiO seit längerem so montiert und kann berichten?


----------



## WaldemarE (20. Dezember 2020)

Hier stand misst


----------



## Anthropos (20. Dezember 2020)

@WaldemarE 


Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Vorneweg, ich habe das GamersNexus Video gesehen und weiß das er sagt man solle ihn nicht so montieren.


 
@Hagelzuckererbse 
Das Thema wurde im Folgenden Thread schonmal genauer besprochen, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter:
KLICK


----------



## Richu006 (20. Dezember 2020)

Wie gesagt. Wenn dich keine Lautstärke stört (weil immer Blasen in der Pumpe.)

Spricht da nicht viel dagegen. 

Wenn s keine komischem Geräusche gibt ist alles i.O. die Luft wird vermutmich oben beim Radiator gesammelt.


----------



## Slanzi (20. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand seine AiO seit längerem so montiert und kann berichten?



Wie gesagt, ich hatte das nach wenigen Tagen Betrieb bereits, Füllstand ist ok.
Kann natürlich Einzelfall sein. Aber ich hatte Anfangs auch meine Bedenken und dachte es geht schon - aber dann hatten die Foren doch Recht. 

Ich bin aber daher vom Carbide Air auf das Lian Li X11 Dynamic gewechselt um die Deckelmontage zu ermöglichen.
Mich hat das klackern, auch wenn es für manche wohl nicht mal laut gewesen wäre, wahnsinnig gemacht.

Man hörte es nur im Idle, da aber im Raum und das ist mir Arbeit verbunden echt nervig.

Aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen, dass du es mal ausprobierst und einige Tage/Wochen testest. 
Ich kann *nicht* von einer Kraken bzw. NZXT berichten. Kollege hatte den selben Umstand bei Corsair.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze meine Kraken X62 inzwischen über ein Jahr "falsch", zumindest wenn man nach diesem Thread geht. Ein Bild davon findet ihr auf meinem Instagram-Account. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich die Schläuche ansonsten ordentlich verlegen sollte. Die Pumpe betreibe ich in der Regel etwas flotter mit >60 %, die zwei Lüfter der AiO und die drei an der Gehäuse-Front dafür langsamer (<900 U/Min.), was insgesamt für eine sehr gute Kühlleistung sorgt. Störgeräusche jeglicher Art habe ich bisher nicht vernommen, mein Gehäuse (Antec P101 Silent) ist aber auch schallgedämmt, was ich dazu sagen muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Dezember 2020)

Man weiß, dass diese Art der Montage falsch ist, ist aber durch die Gehäusewahl so stark begrenzt, dass eine andere Montage nicht infrage kommt und als i-Tüpfelchen hat man noch keine störenden Geräusche aus dem schallgedämmten Gehäuse wahrgenommen.

Kann man nicht trotzdem so fair sein und einem User, der eventuell die Chance hat die AiO anders zu montieren dies auch zu raten? Da bricht man sich doch wirklich keinen ab, alternativ kann man das Gamersnexus auch einfach widerlegen. Versteh nicht weshalb man Erkenntnisse ignorieren sollte, wenn man sie nicht wirklich widerlegen kann.
Das verlinkte Insta-Bild stammt übrigens vom 20. Februar 2020, über ein Jahr also...

Erst mit einer Phantom, später der 2080ti also wohl der Arbeits-PC.
Der Einbau vor 43 Wochen, dann ein Bild von vor 36 Wochen mit dem Kommentar "Heute mal wieder im Büro". Die AiO lief also effektiv wie viel Stunden?

Find ich Banane, kann man dem TE nicht einfach sagen, dass dies die schlechteste Montagevariante ist?

Und jetzt bitte steinigen, dafür dass ich auch die anderen Bilder deines Insta's angesehen hab.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Man weiß, dass diese Art der Montage falsch ist, ist aber durch die Gehäusewahl so stark begrenzt, dass eine andere Montage nicht infrage kommt und als i-Tüpfelchen hat man noch keine störenden Geräusche aus dem schallgedämmten Gehäuse wahrgenommen.
> 
> Kann man nicht trotzdem so fair sein und einem User, der eventuell die Chance hat die AiO anders zu montieren dies auch zu raten? Da bricht man sich doch wirklich keinen ab, alternativ kann man das Gamersnexus auch einfach widerlegen. Versteh nicht weshalb man Erkenntnisse ignorieren sollte, wenn man sie nicht wirklich widerlegen kann.
> Das verlinkte Insta-Bild stammt übrigens vom 20. Februar 2020, über ein Jahr also...
> ...


Bringt ja nichts der TE selbst weis ja schon das es nicht die optimale Art ist den Radiator zu verbauen.

Die Frage war eher"wie schlimm ist es wirklich"

Und nein es ist nicht die "schlechteste" Art. 
Noch schlechter wäre es wenn die Pumpe höher positioniert wäre als der Radiator. Oder wenn man den Radiator am Boden platzieren würde (ebenfalls Pumpe höher als Radiator)

Und wie gesagt ich habe eine AIO seit 7 Jahren so in Betrieb.

Ich bin überzeugt das andere AIO's welche "korrekt" verbaut wurden schon eher den Geist sufgegeben haben.

Trotzdem würde ich dem TE raten, den Radiator nicht so zu verbauen, falls es die Möglichkeit dazu gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Dezember 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das verlinkte Insta-Bild stammt übrigens vom 20. Februar 2020, über ein Jahr also...
> 
> Erst mit einer Phantom, später der 2080ti also wohl der Arbeits-PC.
> Der Einbau vor 43 Wochen, dann ein Bild von vor 36 Wochen mit dem Kommentar "Heute mal wieder im Büro". Die AiO lief also effektiv wie viel Stunden?
> ...


Eingebaut habe ich die AiO aber bereits im Oktober 2019. Die läuft zudem täglich, da ich mit dem PC nicht nur arbeite, sondern auch spiele.

Zumal ich den TE direkt angesprochen habe, da dieser danach fragte: "Hat eventuell jemand seine AiO seit längerem so montiert und kann berichten?" - ich habe sie seit längerem "so" eingebaut und konnte berichten, was ich getan habe. Das Bild dient nur als Veranschaulichung, wie das in meinem Gehäuse ausschaut. Wegen mir ist es die "schlechteste Möglichkeit", eine AiO zu verbauen. Aber diese Methode ist offensichtlich auch ohne Störgeräusche und mit guten Werten bei der Temperatur möglich, demnach kann es nicht so verkehrt sein.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich poste mal ein Bild mit... Also ich habe die AiO ja momentan im Deckel, da aber das Pure Base 500 relativ klein ist sieht das halt so "gequetscht" aus, die Schläuche drücken schon auf die GPU. Außerdem hat die Kraken so viele Kabel die mich stören. Wenn ich den Radiator nämlich in der Front hätte könnte ich diese schön oben am Mainboard abführen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (21. Dezember 2020)

Und dieses Video meinte ich zwecks Gegenteil:  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RcFQZ8zk5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Richu006 schrieb:


> Bringt ja nichts der TE selbst weis ja schon das es nicht die optimale Art ist den Radiator zu verbauen.
> 
> Die Frage war eher"wie schlimm ist es wirklich"
> 
> ...


7 Jahre ist natürlich ne Ansage, selbst für "falsch rum"


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (23. Dezember 2020)

Hab die AiO jetzt mal in der Front, bisher kein Unterschied bei Temperaturen von GPU und Lautstärke


----------

